# Bussit > Turun paikallisliikenne >  Palvelu- ja myyntiohje

## 034

Odotettu päivitys myynti- ja palveluohjeeseen on tullut
http://ah.turku.fi/tksjlk/2015/1111014l/3309691.htm

----------


## zige94

"Turun seudun joukkoliiikenteessä
siirrytään syksyllä 2015 tunnistepohjaiseen maksujärjestelmään, jossa kuljettajan
ei tarvitse enää aktivoida maksua kortille."

Tuon siis pitäisi olla tuore ohje, mutta ainakaan tuo kohta ei pidä paikkaansa (juuri tänään annoin kortin kuljettajalle uuden kauden kortille tuomista varten).

----------


## 034

Ja kuten ei myöskään kohta jossa mainitaan linjakilpien ilmestyvän lähdön valittaessa. Ohje on tullut etukäteen...

----------

